# I just dont know what to do.



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am try to select some new speakers and I come across this brand Dream Acoustics
The price sound to good to be true. 
There website is www.dreamacoustics.com.au how can you if they are any good as they only sell on the Internet. 
Any help would be good
Thanks
Jackboy.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I never heard of them and the website strikes me as too much and too slick but perhaps someone has first-hand experience.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Old chestnut:" Anything that sounds too good to be true generally is."
I'm not ruling out the improbable, but I wouldn't try it. If your more daring than I am, let us know what you think of their products.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The speakers just scream "White Van!", but then I see a Melody SP 3 valve amp. Their flatscreen claims "_made by Dream Acoustics to rigid specifications utilising high-grade materials_". Yeah, right, they made the screen. Their CD Player has a D/A *Controller* instead of *Converter*. :doh: 

It looks like they are resellers to me. The Dream Hi Fi speaker models are are over the place, there is just too many of them. These guys are not speakers experts, and the specs are nebulous at best.

A 12 month warranty for all speakers, including the $1499 model? :yikes:

I say quickly run the other way.


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys I will take your advice and run like forrest gump run Forrest run.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just did a quick search on "dream hifi review" and I could not find a single positive comment.....
I would look at speakers in the usual stores first. JB, Domayne Hardly Normal etc and then the high end stores depending on your location.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Definitely a ripoff


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

I,m with bill on this one, go into the basic stores and start talking to people about home theatre and tell them how much you want to spend and see where they take you. If you like come back to the forum and tell us what happened and then take another step. Especially if your unsure on what to do next.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am with Kal and many other Posters here on this Thread. I am completely unfamiliar with the Brand and the Website just left a bad taste in my mouth.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know what specific speakers in there caught your eye: but here's a brand with a positive reputation, at a similar price-point, and with a similar visual style (to many of the speakers I saw on the page you provided: http://www.emptek.com/ .


----------

